# Shap Help Please



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I am entering the Total Warrior in the Lakes in August. Looking at the accommodation there is a campsite and various places nearby. I was going up in CB but it is near Shap off M6 JCT 39. (l think the course is about 3/4 of a mile from Shap village as best l can work out)
I know there is a no HGV road around there and have a feeling it is that one can anyone help please. CB counts as HGV (pvt)

Am not going to wildcamp it is going to have 1000s up there and l have no idea where the course is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> I am entering the Total Warrior in the Lakes in August. Looking at the accommodation there is a campsite and various places nearby. I was going up in CB but it is near Shap off M6 JCT 39. (l think the course is about 3/4 of a mile from Shap village as best l can work out)
> I know there is a no HGV road around there and have a feeling it is that one can anyone help please. CB counts as HGV (pvt)
> 
> Am not going to wildcamp it is going to have 1000s up there and l have no idea where the course is.


I'd love to help, but I could not make head nor tail of the post, could you be a bit clearer, so it's easier to grasp


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

There a pub in shap village that use to do motorhome stopovers,
I think it's called the Greyhound, but not sure what the current status is,
Worth checking,


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.greyhoundshap.co.uk
Just found the link if it's any help


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev l am taking part in an Insane Obsticle Race over 10km l am going up in CB as l think accommodation will be a nightmare in the area 6000 turned up for last years event and they expect more this year.

It is being help near Shap and to get there off JCT 39 M6 and l know there is a no HGV jct around that area.

A) Does anyone know if it is JCT 39
B) Does anyone know places l can contact

And many thanks Flying High l will ring them up later


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Kev l am taking part in an Insane Obsticle Race over 10km l am going up in CB as l think accommodation will be a nightmare in the area 6000 turned up for last years event and they expect more this year.
> 
> It is being help near Shap and to get there off JCT 39 M6 and l know there is a no HGV jct around that area.
> 
> ...


Sorry, not much help other than there is a wild camping spot between the motorway north/south at between j38 and j39, very quiet there we used to use it on our way up to Skye when I didn't finish work til 5pm, never anyone there, just pull of the road.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

There is campsite adjacient to tebay services or in low season you can camp at the back for £20 . I reckon that the restriction is going eastwards and to stop hgv going through sedbergh on the a 683 and a 684.


norm


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks Norm think l am ok then (l thope) Tebay is to far away for me l will leave CB and walk to the site as a walk mp but not taking him am guessing we will park in fields at the race site.

Kev the problem with wildcamping is l want a set place as l say 6000k+ people converging and taking a chance is to big a risk l will be stressed enough. Also it needs to be near the race site so we can get there.

Have been told of a CL and it is reccomended by the race organisers but been trying all day and no answer..am a bit miffed!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you tried that site where you can stay on someones drive yet, you may be able to get very close, I forget it's name but someone else will know it.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Have you tried that site where you can stay on someones drive yet, you may be able to get very close, I forget it's name but someone else will know it.


Think it might be "Safe Knights"


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Will look it up thanks


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> Kev l am taking part in an Insane Obsticle Race over 10km l am going up in CB as l think accommodation will be a nightmare in the area 6000 turned up for last years event and they expect more this year.
> 
> It is being help near Shap and to get there off JCT 39 M6 and l know there is a no HGV jct around that area.
> 
> ...


What makes you say Jnct 39 (B6261) is 'a no HGV' junction?

It's one of the junctions used to access the A6, Penrith - Kendal road, it's also the main access for vehicles going in and out of the Corus works just off the A6 - used it many times during my working life and even now, if I want to come back up the A6 with the motorhome!.

You could try one of these two C & CC Certificated Sites, don't know whether you are a member or not, but you can join at the site if necessary.

Bampton - Croft House, Rosgill, Bampton, Nr Penrith, 
Cumbria, CA10 2QX (01931 716254 - Mr J M Gowling) N54.5452 W2.7081 - (Email: [email protected]) - about 1.5 miles (NW) from Shap village.

OR -

Orton - New House Farm, Raisbeck, Orton, Penrith, Cumbria, CA10 3SG (01539 624324 - Mr J Winder) - N54.4633 W2.5539 - about 7 miles (SE) from Shap village.

I'm sure I can find more if you wish, but they will be C & CC CS's which might not be any good to you.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

